# Who likes Pro-Press?



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Va. Plumber (Dec 8, 2008)

Pro Press is great in commercial for capping lines or installing cutoff valves. I don't prefer it for general piping though. I like old school soldering.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

We have it in our shop, it will save time when you need to repair larger copper lines when time is short.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

We use it when allowed. Code allows it. A lot of architects do not.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> We use it when allowed. Code allows it. *A lot of architects do not*.


 
What's the full disclosure on their reasoning? 



I'd use the stuff if it wasn't so damn expensive. What is that, like 4 grand worth of fittings there? :laughing:


I replaced a water heater today and for the first time, I needed a get-swet, or propress ball valve. 

The trick I "hope" got it to solder was heating the pipe an inch above the socket of the ball valve really high and it took the solder as water was slowly dripping out of the valve.

I pray that the solder didn't ring around the edge of that brass socket.  That's not a good solder joint. It did however liquify all around pretty well, didn't want to build up, like it wasn't pulling in.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Roast Duck said:


> What's the full disclosure on their reasoning?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are architects. They never give a reason:furious:

Fittings are pretty consistently 4x sweat. 


I had a water service the other day I cut the end off of the 1" to the house. Meter would NOT shut-off. Curb box was god knows where. I cut that baby off. Had it shooting full bore. Pressed a 1" PP ball valve on and shut-it off.:thumbup:

By the way, the fitting was in a vault. I would never bury PP.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't like the deformity it does to the pipes, beside that, it is a quick fix, I did like that it made for less down time.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

M5Plumb said:


> I don't like the deformity it does to the pipes, beside that, it is a quick fix, I did like that it made for less down time.


Most sizes don't deform too bad except, the 2". It looks like chit after pressing. Just down-right ugly.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Yep Dat be Da one....


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Ferguson has been selling us the fittings for a little over double sweat price. If you figure the time it takes to silphos 3 or 4 4" joints compared to about 20 seconds per PP joint it starts to save a lot of time. Not to mention on repairs where down time is a serious issue and you can't quite get that pesky stream of water off. They do have their place, not always, but sometimes.


----------



## gplumb (Nov 21, 2008)

In the high rises i've been working on in Chicago, we've been pro-pressing the risers. It seem to hold up good. the time we have had leaks its usually because some one did'nt push the pipe all the way in.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Love the pro press for my tankless installations, commercial shut downs, water that won't stop in high rise applications.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

$1,800.00 is kinda steep for my likes, lol. I think I'll stick with "sweatin" the joint.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Gotta admit, Pro-Press has its place fo sho !!


----------



## tonytheshark21 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Pro Press*

On my last job the boss brought over the pro press. I was horrified as easily fitted and pressed a hallway in a day, when i could have usually eaten up a week soldering and pollishing and making it pretty
what am i going to do with the rest of the week?


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

That pro press does rule is seems


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

We had a lengthy discussion on it a while back. Search for it and give us your take. 

It is Tuesday. Bring on the PP dead horse:laughing:


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh ya , we did have the thread some where , maybe ron and bill will do that cool merge thing again.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

*Abbra Kadabbra


*


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Helps to mark your pipe to make sure it passes the o-rings before pressing. Was on a job where a coupling didn't work for this reason.


----------



## breplum (Mar 21, 2009)

The other places ProPress can be timesavers: Schools, businesses or other commercial sites, where you don't want to be flushing flux out forever downstream after installing new pipe sections, like a new backflow device. Or labs where you want clean, unfluxed system for air, nitrogen or other gas.


----------



## MACKHTG (Apr 29, 2009)

Press Fittings Look Quicker & Easier To Install. Because Of The Cold Weather Battery Problems, And Wear & Tear From The Truck (and Me Dropping Stuff Off Ladders) The Tool Price Is A No-go Any Suggestions?


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

MACKHTG said:


> Press Fittings Look Quicker & Easier To Install. Because Of The Cold Weather Battery Problems, And Wear & Tear From The Truck (and Me Dropping Stuff Off Ladders) The Tool Price Is A No-go Any Suggestions?


Sure I have a suggestion, how about an indroduction?:thumbsup:


----------

